# Coastal iPhone cover metal



## tsub67 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey guys! Been lurking around here for quite a while, first post!

I recently starting purchasing my iPhone covers from Coastal and noticed the metal inserts that come with them have a brown coating on the back.

I was curious if anyone knows what the coating is for. The ones from my last supplier were just bare aluminum on the back.

I've always used rubbing alcohol to clean the backs before putting them on the cover. I want to make sure the alcohol isn't going to hurt this brown coating.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Jeez time consuming if your doing a few,I just peel & stick......give Coastal a call


----------



## tsub67 (Jul 14, 2012)

Not really that time consuming. Just a quick wipe. The inserts I was getting from another supplier were filthy on the back, I would hate to stick that grime down on the tape.

But, do the Coastal ones always have this brown coating on them? Like I said, I've just never seen it before. I almost thought the adhesive was on the metal when I first saw them.

I go through a lot of dynasub and aluminum stock like dynasub, just never seen that before.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

The coating is just a coloration to help some customer distinguish between the front and the back of the insert. Though it generally shouldn't need to be cleaned with alcohol, the alcohol should not hurt the insert in any way.


----------



## tiltyardferrets (Mar 4, 2012)

We just ordered from Coastal for the first time ever. Our inserts were like that too but we didn't think anything about it until we tried to sublimate one. WOW it was awful! The image sucked, the color wasn't crisp, and it looked like it had some sort of texture to it. If you look closely at the back of the insert, it looks like a texture there too. I called them and they said they had complaints and would give me a return authorization. thank goodness Conde had inserts today or we would have been in serious trouble.

Is this new for Coastal? like a new supplier. I like their customer service but I'm worried about the quality of the products.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

We're always concerned with the quality of our products. We've been carrying the iPhone cases and inserts for quite some time now and have had hundreds of happy, satisified customers, but any issues our customers have with our products are important issues to us. We are currently bringing in new metal to test to test out against our current metal to see if we can find something that suits all of our customers' needs. 

I'm sorry you were unhappy with our metal inserts, but we stand behind our products 100% and I sincerely hope you give us another shot in the future. Please PM me if you have any questions or concerns I can help with!


----------



## tiltyardferrets (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks for the response. as I'm a new customer I was nervous about buying from a new supplier. however Coastal customer support was very kind today and although they couldn't offer me a solution, they did send a return authorization for the bad inserts. i'm keeping the cases as they are fine. i hope that soon the new metal arrives and is of great quality. i have been happy with the service i've received so far. just not the results from these particular inserts.


----------



## schnulli3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmmm, I just wanted to place my first order with Coastal.
I usually buy from CONDE but noticed the better price at Coastal.
My first priority is the quality, so I am a little worried right now.
I need the cases by the end of the week and don't have time to do a return and wait for new inserts.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Well just for a balanced view I had a bad batch of cases from CONDE a few weeks back where the metall looked "Rain Marked" when pressed, just like when you gloss paint a door and the rain gets on it.They of course replaced them.I have just finished pressing COASTAL Inserts both for the Black & White Case Inserts and absolutely No problems ( and I ordered them last week)


----------



## schnulli3 (Jun 18, 2012)

I just placed my first order this morning with Coastal.
But I also ordered some cases from CONDE too.
Just to make sure...


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

Let us know how they work out!


----------



## schnulli3 (Jun 18, 2012)

coastalbusiness said:


> Let us know how they work out!


I will, many thanks.


----------



## schnulli3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok, here is my update.
Received my cases from Coastal yesterday, shipping was quick, thanks.
The metal inserts are different than the ones from Conde.
They are thicker and heavier.
The colors on the conde inserts turn out darker and brighter,
The coastal inserts have more kinda matt finish look.
And they have a little texture.
Conde's insert are more glossy.
I like the Coastal inserts so far..
Hopefully my customers like them too.


----------



## tiltyardferrets (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm glad you liked them but we absolutely did not. I have sent them all back for a credit. I guess it really depends on what you're sublimating but for our products, it was not what we wanted.

i'm hoping they get their new stuff in soon! i have to order some other cases!


----------



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have just recently used Coastal IPhone Cases and they came out GREAT! Very glossy finish. I just followed there instruction for Heat, Pressure, and Time. And Coastal's shipping has been great as well.


----------



## schnulli3 (Jun 18, 2012)

solm96 said:


> I have just recently used Coastal IPhone Cases and they came out GREAT! Very glossy finish. I just followed there instruction for Heat, Pressure, and Time. And Coastal's shipping has been great as well.


The ones with the brown coating on the back?


----------



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

schnulli3 said:


> The ones with the brown coating on the back?


Yes I believe so.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I don't know what the obsession is with "The Brown Back' It's obvious even to a dullard like me that the Brown Is back I have just printed off 3 dozen & they are all Bright & Glossy.......maybe you had a "Bad Batch" of Metal......


----------



## tsub67 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, I can't speak for everyone else but I was the one that started this thread... I'm not "obsessed" with the brown on the back at all. I asked a simple question about why it's brown on the back and I wanted to make sure rubbing alcohol wouldn't harm it. I think everyone knows it's obviously not the front. In fact, I made reference to the brown side being the back. If you don't have anything constructive to add, well, you know...

Anyway... I finally got around to trying the Coastal inserts. I kind of like them. I hope everyone that is used to Conde inserts reads the instructions. I used much higher pressure and a bit more dwell time with the Coastal ones and they look very nice. A bit of texture yes but they don't look bad at all.

I also think the slightly thicker metal will hold up better. Some of the issues people have with "lifting" I'm sure is from people removing the covers from their phones and bending the metal.

As long as I don't find out they are made in a radioactive factory or something (never know in China) I'm gonna stick with them.

Btw, Coastal has been great so far. I'm glad I tried them over my "normal" supplier. I'm tired of getting scratch and dent items and I doubt very much it's going to be a problem with Coastal.


----------



## schnulli3 (Jun 18, 2012)

tsub67 said:


> I hope everyone that is used to Conde inserts reads the instructions. I used much higher pressure and a bit more dwell time with the Coastal ones and they look very nice. A bit of texture yes but they don't look bad at all.


Yep, I read the instructions. But they say medium pressure.
Maybe I should try to use higher pressure like you did.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

We've taken into consideration the complaints and ideas we've heard throughout the forums lately regarding our iPhone metal and appreciate everyone's honesty. The testing of our new metal is complete and we're ready to let you try it out yourself. If you'd like to evaluate our new metal and offer feedback, we'd be more than happy to send out a sample for testing. Just send us a PM. Thanks!


----------



## tsub67 (Jul 14, 2012)

coastalbusiness said:


> We've taken into consideration the complaints and ideas we've heard throughout the forums lately regarding our iPhone metal and appreciate everyone's honesty. The testing of our new metal is complete and we're ready to let you try it out yourself. If you'd like to evaluate our new metal and offer feedback, we'd be more than happy to send out a sample for testing. Just send us a PM. Thanks!


Anyone on here have a chance to test these new metal inserts? 

Are they aluminum instead of steel like the old style ones?

I'm about ready to get another order in to Coastal but I was hoping to hear some real world comments first.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

Both the original and the new inserts are made of aluminum.


----------



## tsub67 (Jul 14, 2012)

coastalbusiness said:


> Both the original and the new inserts are made of aluminum.


The ones I purchased from you a few weeks ago (with the brown back) are steel for sure. I found out by accident when I dropped one of the inserts off my workbench and it stuck to a magnet I had on the side.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Also the "New" aluminium ones are considerably lighter and need to be pressed with the side you are printing facing UPWARDS....I pressed a few the normal way and was shocked at the poor quality on speaking to Coastal I was told to press them the other way as air got trapped between the paper & the metal.....result was great,Glossy clear print,well pleased


----------

